# Haunt X in Pomona, CA Feb 22nd - 23rd



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Good Eveniningggggggggggggggggggggggggggg. Just a note to let you all know that the Haunt X convention will be going on this month, Feb 22nd & 23rd in Pomona at the Fairplex from !0am - 5pm. This is a Haunter & Halloween DIY trade show Expo for Home & Yard Haunters, Halloween Enthusiasts and Pro Haunters. Learn new haunt techniques, how to craft props, shop with vendors and meet other like minded haunters. Hope everyone is doing well and getting ready for Halloween on a Saturday!!! :jol: https://hauntx.com/


----------

